# Smallie Streamers - Flies for Bass Fishing



## Mike_Speir (Oct 29, 2009)

Re Micky Finn, the first fish I caught when I moved up to Kenora, Northern Ontario,on a Micky Finn, was a 29 1/2" 10lb Walleye/Pickerel. Since then I have had, Pike, Perch, Smallies more Walleyes on that fly . I wont go anywhere now without at least a dozen in my fly box.


----------

